# Yay gremlins



## Battou (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh wait no that is just an inch worm, sorry












I did not even see the little guy untill I got the prints back this afternoon


----------



## Battou (Oct 23, 2007)

For those who don't get the reference:

I can't fully recall the aviation myth but The gremlin is the invisable creature who gets blamed for things that go wrong?


----------



## jstuedle (Oct 23, 2007)

Or an ugly little eco-box of a car from the '70's. ( bought a new '73 when I was 17. part of a mis-spent youth)


----------



## ToddB (Oct 27, 2007)

Battou said:


> For those who don't get the reference:
> 
> I can't fully recall the aviation myth but The gremlin is the invisable creature who gets blamed for things that go wrong?


 
This is the gremlin you are talking about...






But I thought this was a gremlin...






Sorry for the thread jack Battou.


----------



## Battou (Oct 27, 2007)

ToddB said:


> This is the gremlin you are talking about...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the image I left in the quote is actually based on the myth of the sabotaging gremlin of witch I refer.


----------

